# WTF does Damp mean?



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You know how you go really fast through a washboard on your stunt stick and the vibrations go up into your foot? That means a board isn't damp, now you do the same washboard on a NS and don't feel it, yeah that's damp.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You know how you go really fast through a washboard on your stunt stick and the vibrations go up into your foot? That means a board isn't damp, now you do the same washboard on a NS and don't feel it, yeah that's damp.


more glass, stiffer, flex pattern different, more carbon, more bamboo, thicker top sheet?


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Damp = Never Summer SL. 

I was flying on that thing, and I'm a noob. Just think of it like suspension on a bike or car


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

How bout dictionary.com? It's not a typically usage for the word.

10.
Acoustics, Music . to check or retard the action of (a vibrating string); dull; deaden.
11.
Physics . to cause a decrease in amplitude of (successive oscillations or waves).

Basically, if you can hear the nose of the board making a chattering noise when you ride fast over crud, the board is not damp.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

Im guessing that most your damping characteristics come from your laminate choice, as it is the strongest material in the board. Kevlar or aramid is a polymer (plastic) and is known for its damping and is used along the edges of some boards. Carbon is less damp then glass and is used is areas to increase pop, or in race boards. Neversummer uses multiple layers of laminate which increase the amount of epoxy used, epoxy is also a polymer giving neversummer their well known damp feel. On an engineering / physics side a materials "modulus of resilience" has a lot to do with it. The amount of energy returned after the material has been flexed. The harmonics of the board has to do with the overall density, by volume there is more core then anything else, so it is the dominating factor. Denser woods like birch are used in freeride boards, instead of poplar or aspen. 

Many boards are too damp in my opinion. Such as the noodle park board that has a sluggish ollie and feels dead when in a turn. They are very easy to catch that press or butter though because they don't return much energy. Get on a park board with carbon stringers and the ollies and handling are improved, with a decrease in "butterablity" With free ride boards its the same thing too damp and the board feels dead, it'll plow crud, but when you are digging trenches in fresh groomed snow it wont power you out of the end of the turn. I've rode boards with a full carbon top sheet and they carved great but in the chunks its was a bitch of a ride.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Nerd!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

walove said:


> Im guessing that most your damping characteristics come from your laminate choice, as it is the strongest material in the board. Kevlar or aramid is a polymer (plastic) and is known for its damping and is used along the edges of some boards. Carbon is less damp then glass and is used is areas to increase pop, or in race boards. Neversummer uses multiple layers of laminate which increase the amount of epoxy used, epoxy is also a polymer giving neversummer their well known damp feel. On an engineering / physics side a materials "modulus of resilience" has a lot to do with it. The amount of energy returned after the material has been flexed. The harmonics of the board has to do with the overall density, by volume there is more core then anything else, so it is the dominating factor. Denser woods like birch are used in freeride boards, instead of poplar or aspen.
> 
> Many boards are too damp in my opinion. Such as the noodle park board that has a sluggish ollie and feels dead when in a turn. They are very easy to catch that press or butter though because they don't return much energy. Get on a park board with carbon stringers and the ollies and handling are improved, with a decrease in "butterablity" With free ride boards its the same thing too damp and the board feels dead, it'll plow crud, but when you are digging trenches in fresh groomed snow it wont power you out of the end of the turn. I've rode boards with a full carbon top sheet and they carved great but in the chunks its was a bitch of a ride.



Someone needs to pay this dude, because the rest of this group knows nothing, zero, zilch..


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Nerd!!!!!!!!!!!


A couple years working in a composites lab will learn you a few things. And I'll ride any board I can get my hands on. I don't like really damp boards,


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's all good I'm going to rub sticks together till I create fire.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> Damp = cushion....


Damp = moist?

:laugh:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Like a drunk cheerleader on Prom night...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> Like a drunk cheerleader on Prom night...


Why you gotta be talking about my cousin/girlfriend


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Lstarrasl said:


> In snowboard terms.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> oh...I don't need Websters definition thanks.


Why, did you already check it?


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

walove said:


> On an engineering / physics side a materials "modulus of resilience" has a lot to do with it. The amount of energy returned after the material has been flexed.


Sorry, if the epoxy does not return 'roughly' the same force as was applied on it, then has it gone passed the modulus of resistance and into a yield phase? 

And if not, would that be the degeneration that happens to a board?

I realise you could quantify what im saying as a one time huge bend (where if it yielded, it wouldn't return to the same), but i'm referring to everyday riding forces.


----------

